
How Much Alcohol Can You Drink Safely? - JackFr
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/16/magazine/how-much-alcohol-can-you-drink-safe-health.html
======
JackFr
> The results, however, also show that a serving of alcohol every day slightly
> lowers the risk of certain types of heart disease — especially in developed
> countries, where people are much more likely to live long enough to get it.

Statements like this are so frustrating. Correlation doesn't imply causation
-- repeat it until you're blue in the face, and still people write this.

I understand technically parsing that sentence, it never actually says
'causes', a casual reading of it clearly implies it.

